# Seebrücke Heiligendamm.



## svenigehtangeln (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Anglers,hat jemand ne kennung ob die Seebrücke in Heiligendamm wieder begeh,und beangelbar ist?Hab im Sommer was gelesen das die gesperrt ist wegen morschen  Geländer.#c


----------



## derporto (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*



svenigehtangeln schrieb:


> Hallo Anglers,hat jemand ne kennung ob die Seebrücke in Heiligendamm wieder begeh,und beangelbar ist?Hab im Sommer was gelesen das die gesperrt ist wegen morschen  Geländer.#c



Hi,

war vor kurzem da oben, die Brücke ist begeh- und beangelbar. Die Ausbuchtungen sind jedoch mit Absperrgittern gesichert.

Petri


----------



## svenigehtangeln (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Aha,danke erstmal.Also hat die teure sanierung noch nicht begonnen wie in der Presse zu lesen war.Hoffe nur die beginnen nicht jetzt damit,weil unser Herbstangelevent bald stattfinden wird und wir schon einmal vor gesperrter Brücke standen.Da wurde der Belag erneuert.Wir durften dann aber trotzdem vorsichtig drauf,dank der netten Arbeiter.


----------



## derporto (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*



svenigehtangeln schrieb:


> Aha,danke erstmal.Also hat die teure sanierung noch nicht begonnen wie in der Presse zu lesen war.Hoffe nur die beginnen nicht jetzt damit,weil unser Herbstangelevent bald stattfinden wird und wir schon einmal vor gesperrter Brücke standen.Da wurde der Belag erneuert.Wir durften dann aber trotzdem vorsichtig drauf,dank der netten Arbeiter.



Wenn dann müssten sie innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen damit begonnen haben. Bin aber am Freitag und Samstag wieder dort oben, werde sicher auch mal auf die Brücke gucken und dann berichten.

Aber selbst wenn es denn so sein sollte, dass die Brücke gesperrt ist: KüBo und Rerik liegen ja praktisch um die Ecke. Auch die Warnemünder Molen würden sich anbieten. 

Petri


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Kannst beruhigt sein, die Stadtvertreter palavern immer nur, so schnell passiert da nichts. Kein Geld. War heute Morgen dort. Wann ist denn euer Event?


----------



## svenigehtangeln (1. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Wir sind vom 21.11.-23.11.in Rerik.Nicht lang,aber immer wieder legen,gleich kommts,där!:q
Wir machen meistens eine Nacht am Strand und eine Seebrücke.Da ist für jeden was dabei.
Diesmal ist die Bukspitze als Ort ausgewählt,oder wie immer am Ostseecamp der Strand.
Ich hoffe ja inständig auf schönen Westwind und Brandung.
Lecker Bier gibts ja eh und knackige Würmer bei Schote sind ja garantiert.

Die Seebrücke in Rerik meiden wir,weil da ists links und rechts sowas von flach geworden,da must du am besten vorn stehen und weit werfen.Und meistens ist da schon besetzt bzw.da stellen sich später noch welche frech dazwischen.
Da haben wir schon Sachen erlebt die am ende nur frust brachten und den schönen Kurzangelurlaub vermiesten.
Und Kühlungsborn ist zwar gut,aber schlecht mit parken.

Welche Mole in Warnemünde darf denn beangelt werden?
Da waren wir früher mal und dann hieß es  da darf man nicht mehr hin?


----------



## marcus (15. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Hallo Svenni,

Rosi schreibt in ihrem Bindestübchen das der Brückenkopf schon saniert ist.
Was mir aber mehr sorgen macht ist auch die Bemerkung das in letzter Zeit nichts auf der Brücke läuft, da 2 Reihen Netze vor der Küste stehen.
@ALL: Weiß jemand den aktuellen Stand wo oder ob die Netze noch da stehen?

VG
Marcus


----------



## Silvio.i (15. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Sonntag standen Netze von Kühlungsborn bis Heiligendamm!!! weier war ich mit dem boot nicht. ich habe aber gesehen, wie der fischer eins rausgeholt hat. schöne Dorsche drin!


----------



## marcus (16. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Hallo Silvio, hallo @all

bringt es denn trotzdem etwas an einem Strand zu angeln wo netze stehen?
Sperren Die komplett den Zugang zu strandnahem Wasserab?

VG


----------



## derporto (16. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*



marcus schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio, hallo @all
> 
> bringt es denn trotzdem etwas an einem Strand zu angeln wo netze stehen?
> Sperren Die komplett den Zugang zu strandnahem Wasserab?
> ...



Da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. Der eine meidet solche Strände komplett, der andere sagt, er merke an den Fängen keinen Unterschied, da auch viele Dorsche seitlich unter Land reinziehen.

Ich persönlich bin eher skeptisch und suche mir ggf. lieber einen anderen Strand aus. zu schlecht waren meine Erfahrungen neulich in KüBo. Auch dort war alles "vernetzt", die Fänge insbsondere von der Seebrücke waren äußerst bescheiden.


----------



## marcus (16. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Wie lange dauert es denn bis sich so ein Strand "erholt" hat?


----------



## derporto (16. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Die Netze werden i.d.R. jeden Tag geleert, der Fischer hat somit jeden Tag "neue" Dorsche in den Netzen, die sonst bis zum Strand vorgedrungen wären. Es dürfte also keiner "Erholungsphase" bedürfen. Es geht dabei weniger darum, dass der strandnahe Bestand "weggefischt" wird, sondern vielmehr, dass die nachrückenden Dorsche bei Ihrem Weg unter Land von den Netzen jäh gestoppt werden und somit für den Angler außer Reichweite bleiben.


----------



## marcus (16. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Gilt dies auch für Flunder & Co?


----------



## Rosi (16. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*



marcus schrieb:


> Gilt dies auch für Flunder & Co?


Ja, ich denke schon. Die Flundern kommen eh nicht so dicht an den Strand wie Dorsche. Die Netze stehen jedoch von Tag zu Tag in unterschiedlicher Entfernung. Heute standen sie weiter draußen. Am vergangenen We. hätte man gut gezielt reinwerfen können. 
Am Dienstag habe ich wohl den Verarbeiter fotografiert. Größer als der Rest aus der Burgstaakenflotte. BUR 20.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

``verarbeiter``, wie meinst du das?

ist n ganz normaler stellnetzkutter, sehr nette leute...wie eigentlich alle burgstaakener fischer-die müssen halt geld verdienen und fahren da hin, wo die fische sind.

ich meide zugestellte strände aber auch, bin dann immer demotiviert-ein paar fische lassen sich aber meist doch noch fangen...


----------



## Rosi (17. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*



observer schrieb:


> ``verarbeiter``, wie meinst du das?



Hi Tom, der hatte keine Fahnen und ist viel größer als die anderen Kutter der Flotte. Deshalb hielt ich ihn für den Kutter, der den Fang von den Anderen mit an Bord verarbeitet. Die waren hier mehrere Wochen lang unterwegs und haben bestimmt nicht alle Fische gleich verkauft.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Moin moin,


derporto schrieb:


> . Es geht dabei weniger darum, dass der strandnahe Bestand "weggefischt" wird,* sondern vielmehr, dass die nachrückenden Dorsche bei Ihrem Weg unter Land von den Netzen jäh gestoppt werden* und somit für den Angler außer Reichweite bleiben.


 
Passend dazu meine Erfahrung.
Zum Anfang der "Netztsaison" bemerke ich am Stand nichts neg. davon. Die Fänge sind immer gleichmäßig gut.
Später , wenn die Netze längere Zeit stehen , ändert sich das. Dann gibt auch mal unter eigentlich guten Brandungsbedingungen eher bescheidene Ergebnisse.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

moin, @rosi-verarbeiter gibt es in der ostsee nicht, jeder kutter schlachtet seine fische selbst und hält sie dann für bis zu 10tage (frisch) auf eis im kühlraum, je nachdem wie gut der fang ist, müssen sie also all paar tage zum löschen in einen hafen-in wmünde kann man zb nur bis500kg anlanden, kübo macht den (west)fischern auch immer ärger...wahrscheinlich fahren sie zum löschen nach burg, heilihafen, oder travemünde...

(die fähnchen waren wohl alle an den netzen...)


gibt es eigentlich hering zu holen?
auf ein paar silberlinge hätte ich ja mal wieder lust|bla:


----------



## Dingsens (19. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Moin observer,

Seebrücke soll wohl ab und zu ganz gut gehen unter den Laternen mit Hering. Infos dazu beziehen sich allerdings auf Graal-Müritz.


----------



## GeraldL (19. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*

Bei schönem Wetter ist es immer das gleiche. da wird die gesamte Küste von der Stoltera bis Kühlungsborn vermient, mit ganz wenige Lücken. Haben trotzdem mal mit 3 Mann getestet, zwischen Heiligendamm und Börgerende, 4 Stunden 2 Fische, lohnt sich also nur wenn man die Seeluft genießen will. Dann bleiben meist nur die Seebrücken mit dem bekannten Platzproblem.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg, und "Petri Heil


----------



## Rosi (19. November 2012)

*AW: Seebrücke Heiligendamm.*



observer schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich hering zu holen?
> auf ein paar silberlinge hätte ich ja mal wieder lust|bla:



Ja, verhalten. Es müßte mal wieder stürmen, am besten aus Nord. Dann am nächsten Abend.


----------

